# EFCO Eagle-Eye Geräte bietet eine Plattform für Soft-SPS und Bildverarbeitung



## embedded_geek (7 November 2018)

EFCO, ein zur Weltspitze zählender Anbieter von Industrie-PCs sowie Gaming- und EMS-Lösungen, präsentiert die neue lüfterlose Industrierechner-Serie „Eagle Eye“ mit einem großen Portfolio an industriellen Systemlösungen. Die Serie, entwickelt für den Einsatz in Überwachungs-Anwendungen und für die industrielle Bildverarbeitung, erfüllt alle hohen Anforderungen der Industrie nach einer langen MTBF und wartungsarmen Geräten. 


*Technische Hintergrundinformationen*

Die Eagle-Eye-Serie umfasst Geräte vom Value-Segment bis hin zu High-Performance- Plattformen für rechenintensive und komplexe Anwendungsbereiche. „Eagle Eye“ zeichnet sich durch ein neuartiges Design und applikationsspezifische Montagemöglichkeiten aus. Zum Beispiel verlaufen die Kühlrippen der Geräte je nach Montageart immer so, dass eine vertikale Luftzirkulation den maximalen Kühleffekt bewirkt. Alle Eagle Eye-Geräte können bei Temperaturen von maximal -25°C - +70°C betrieben werden.

Modelle der AIE-Klasse bieten CPUs der 4. Generation von Intel® (Braswell) und eine umfangreiche Ausstattung mit gängigen Schnittstellen.
Die Geräte der AIM-Klasse sind mit Prozessoren der 6. Generation von Intel® (Skylake U Core™ Celeron 3965U bis Core i7-6600U) ausgestattet und bieten genug Rechenleistung für anspruchsvolle Aufgaben, wie z.B. Bildverarbeitung.
In der AIH-Variante werden Embedded Prozessoren von Intel® der 6. und 7. Generation (Kaby Lake) von Celeron G3900TE bis Core i7-7700T (bis 35W TDP) unterstützt.Allen Geräten gemeinsam ist ein weiter Eingangsspanungsbereich von 9V-36V DC und ein programmierbarer, digitaler 16-bit I/O Port.


Alle Eagle Eye-Geräte werden vom EFCO SDK „Intelligent Ekit“ unterstützt, welche neben der Erfassung von System Health-Daten auch AI-Funktionen zur Predictive Maintenance bereithält.

Weitere Informationen finden Sie unter:
https://shop.efcotec.de/eagle-eye-luefterlose-industrie-pc-loesungen


----------

